# When was the last time you played...



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2010)

Vote.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to start playing Candy Land more.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2010)

Wii: Last 3 days (been busy)
PC: Tried to get some of my old games to work, but Windows 7 won't support them >_<
Xbox: A few months ago at most
PS3: Never played one.
DS: I was gonna break out SM64DS today. Last time I played a DS game was about a month ago.
Candyland: A long time ago with my little sister.


----------



## lilypad (Jun 6, 2010)

Ha! I actually played Candy Land last month with the kids I was babysitting. 

Before that I hadn't played it in a looooong time.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 6, 2010)

PC game: This month, it was Portal.
Wii: Last night, it was Monster Hunter Tri
XBOX 360: It was a while ago, and I played GTA IV
PS3: A while ago, played various games with my relatives.
DS: Within the two weeks, I played Jump: Ultimate Stars
Candy Land: I've never heard of such a game.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've played the Wii in the last three days, but the answer would have been today if I had my way. D: Same with my DS.
I've probably played the Sims 3 within the last month on my PC. :U
I've never played an Xbox 360. O_O I don't have one...
I've probably played my Playstation within the last week... I think
And I think I played Candyland sometime this month with my cousins. XD


----------



## Numner (Jun 6, 2010)

Candyland?

Them?

You should fix your grammar. 

>:C


----------



## Zachary (Jun 6, 2010)

That is a HUGE poll!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: This year
XBox: This year
PS3: This year
Wii: Today
DS: Today
Candyland: Never :x


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: Today, L4D2.
Don't own 360
PS3: Today, Red Dead.
Wii: Yesterday, Super Mario Galaxy 2
DS: Today/Yesterday
PSP: Couple days ago.
What the hell is a Candyland and where can I find one?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

PC Game: World of Warcraft, today.
XBox 360 Game: Modern Warfare 2, late last night.
PS3 Game: At a friend's place a few weeks ago.
DS Game: Pokemon SoulSilver (shut up), within the last three months.
Wii Game: Super Smash Bros. Brawl, this month.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Candyland?
> 
> Them?
> 
> ...


that would ruin my flow, yo


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: Today
Xbox: Today
Wii: Today
PS3: I am playing it now.
Candy Land: ??????


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: Last 3
Don't have a 360
PS3: A while ago at my bro's
Wii: NSMB with my nephews and MH3
DS: Yesterday
PSP: Last 3 days
Candy Land: Last year with my nephews


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: I played the Sims 3 last week
Xbox: Never played an Xbox 360 game
Wii: Played SMG2 a few weeks ago
PS3: Little Big Planet yesterday
DS: Played it in January
PSP: A few weeks ago
PS2: Playing Final Fantasy X atm
Candy Land: No way


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: Today
Xbox: Today
Wii: Today
PS3: I am playing it now.
DSI: Today
Candy Land: ??????


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2010)

Who hasn't played CandyLand!?!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Who hasn't played CandyLand!?!


Tom raises hand.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 6, 2010)

Pc: Last 3 days: Spore Galactic adventures
Wii: Last 3 days: SSBB
Xbox 360: Today: The elder scroll 4 Oblivion
Ps3: Within the past month: 8bit game heroes (Idk can't remember name played at my friends)
Candy land: A long long time ago like years


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

Wii: More than a year ago, before I got a 360.
360: Today
PC: Yesterday
PS3: A couple of weeks ago at a friend's house
DS: A couple of weeks ago
Candy land: When I was 4. I loved that game.


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2010)

PC:  Never played a PC game
360:  Modern Warfare 2 - Guys on my FL told me to play it.
PS3:  Never played a PS3
Wii:  Last year
DS:  Uh..  When HG came out for America.
Candy Land:  90's bro


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 6, 2010)

PC: This week: Portal
XBox: Umm... I think maybe in April?
PS3: Today. Everyday.
Wii: Um..... January?
DS: This month.
Candyland: brb, getting Candyland out of the basement.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 7, 2010)

PC: Spore, in May.
Xbox 360: Never played one.
PS3: Played Lord of the Rings: Conquest sometime last year.
Wii: Yesterday, I played Super Smash Bros. Brawl for, like, 5 hours. Then it broke. ._.
DS: This morning, I played Pokemon SS and Diamond.
Candyland: Candyland! I remember playing that when I was little... now it's at my grandma's house, along with a whole bunch of Magic School Bus crap games. Lol.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

I need more Candy Land...


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting polls basically with all of umm played within this past week or 2, except candy land ,about 20 years ago, and x-box 360 never played b4.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Played some TF2 today... as well as just got Super mario galaxy 2 on the wii... played some infamous recently on the PS3, and lets see I played pokemon on the DS not to long ago... and haven't played the 360 in a while... or candyland


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

PC: Today
XBox: Today
PS3: This month
Wii: This week
DS: Within 3 days
Candyland: Never


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2010)

PC: Within this month
Xbox: Yesterday
PS3: Within this month
Wii: A few months ago
DS: Today
Candyland: wut?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 8, 2010)

Does minesweeper counts as a PC game? :3


----------



## Hiro (Jun 8, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> PC:  Never played a PC game
> 360:  Modern Warfare 2 - Guys on my FL told me to play it.
> PS3:  Never played a PS3
> Wii:  Last year
> ...


What? You've never played a PC game?


----------

